# ick??



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

exactly what is ick and how do P's get it????


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

there will be white spots on ur fish and i think they get it from bad conditions but it might be high ammonia im not sure


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ick is little or large white spots or areas on your fish. it is most normally caused by piranhas eating other fish. to treat it just add salt and turn up the temp to about 84 degrees


----------

